

Show HN: Catchapp – Follow Topics on Twitter, Get the Most Popular Stories - sageeb
http://catchapp.co/multiinvite/3f9cb564-f2c1-4912-b512-fe7813b45f7b

======
sageeb
We're just opening the service to first users. Would be happy to hear what you
think.

------
cdvonstinkpot
This link is just a white screen on my BlackBerry.

